# abscess in tail web? *UPDATE 7/19*



## Jupiter (Apr 15, 2012)

So I'm really worried. I was bathing my goaties today..I think they got mites and they have been loosing hair. My boy had a hairless lump on the tail webbing area. I was looking closer and thought "what IS that?" when I tried to part the hair, it ruptured and was a thick yellowish gunk that left a pocket behind when I cleaned it off. I tried to save some of the yuckyness, but most got mushed into the hair.

Does CL show up as a lump on the tail web? No other lumps I can fine anywhere.......


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 15, 2012)

Probably not CL.


----------



## Jupiter (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh thank god! I will be testing anyway, but I can take a breath now and maybe my nausea can go away. Just need a helper and enough nerve to do a blood draw myself.


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 19, 2012)

He's CL positive . I'm euthanizing him today. I really really love this guy, but he has to go before he infects anyone. The rest of my goats are negative.


----------



## zelloniszoo (Jul 19, 2012)

soooo sorry for your loss


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 19, 2012)

so sorry!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your boy.


----------



## elevan (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 20, 2012)

so sorry


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the support everyone.

He fathered a buckling I had planned on selling, but I've kept him instead. Not the same, but hopefully he'll have the same sweet temperment like his dad.


----------

